# hi, all



## fahad (Jan 9, 2014)

simply , i have ****ing sexy wife , but she not do sex once during 6 months , i guss she a sick , but that happend times times and time , , she never let me lick her anal , or ***** , or even touching boobs !! dose she ponishment me !!!?


she never suck **** , !!! , is she cold in sex??


is that normal ? 
never agree to cuming over her at all ???


only ONE WAY IN SEX AND THATS it i hate my self , i was soo close to cheat her , 

Regards
sad man in the world


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Troll?


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

Could just be a non English speaking person -I heard a rumor that not everyone in the world speaks it. 

Yes fahad she is probably cold about sex. Lots of women are -I would guess even more in relatively conservative place like Kuwait.

Probably the fact that men such as yourself have access to international porn gives you unrealistic expectations of what is typical sexual behavior in your country.

Even in the US, I think that you would find that the majority of women would be offended to behave like a porn star.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I'll trade you a Central Asia 1% former Ruling Elite for a Kuwaiti with some blood line to the Royals 

What part of the world are we talking about?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

So many of these non english speaking posts scream of a sense of entitlement and NOT of trying to understand and figure things out.

She no suckle me so I go cheat before I cry... M'Kay dude, you have fun with that...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Think of it as a D/s relationship gone a bit too far... The end result is that both genders end up resenting each other to epic magnitudes...

It's not just men in those cultures that develop unhealthy attitudes, it's women also. The main difference is that the women do so consciously while the men do so unconsciously...


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> So many of these non english speaking posts scream of a sense of entitlement and NOT of trying to understand and figure things out.
> 
> She no suckle me so I go cheat before I cry... M'Kay dude, you have fun with that...


:iagree:
That's why I thought it was a troll- surely no one could be THAT demanding of their spouse! But unfortunately we see this a lot on TAM...


----------

